# Tollerton Weekend.. a thank you



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

Just a quick line to thank the members who arranged the Tollerton weekend, Fiona & I had a great time and met some very nice members of MHF.
Attached a pic.... I believe we were not the first!!!

regards

Graham & Fiona
gdleeds


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello all

Just stuck on the A1 near Leeds. I like to thank Mandyand Dave for organising a great weekend. Sorry we didnt get the chance to say goodbye to everyone we got back from visiting York at 4pm and all but Orange (Julia and Neil and left).

We fell in love with yorkshire and will surely come back again. 

It was great to meet lots of new people, and the weather was realy kind to us.

regards Pat & Neil


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Can we add our thanks to Mandy and Dave for a super weekend and wish happy travels to all the lovely MHFers we met and those we missed.

I still can't believe we got onto the site and off again without assistance, the buttock clenching obviously works 8O 

The SDA's


----------



## 114399 (Jul 14, 2008)

hi everyone, 
we were helped on and of the field but it was a lovely weakend the first of many we hope, many thanks to the organizers and the man with the tractor. nice to meet you all. 

happy camping 
Brenda and Stan


----------



## 115854 (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks to Mandy and Dave for organising a very enjoyable weekend. As first time attendees to a MHF rally and being new "motorhomers" we had a great time and look forward to attending more in the near future and getting to know more MHF members and learn more about our motorhome !!!

Thanks

The peacocks - Helen & Mark and the 2 dogs Poppy & Lily.....


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Great weekend was had by all.

See photos here, if you have any please add them

>>Pictures<<

Steve and Jan


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Yeh I would like to thank Dave and Mandy for my prize on the football card. Can't wait to sup it :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Steve, next time you assist in a rally, could you do a map of who is where so people will know who they are please matey 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) Well you started it :lol: :lol: 

Johnny F


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Just a big thanks to Mandy & Dave and helpers from Us (Gill Richard and the girls) for organizing a really good weekend.

Hope to do it again some time soon.

We are currently at Rowentree park CC site tonight and it seem very boring here   compared to the last few days    

SDA, we got on without any assistance and just a gental push to get off, must be them Transits. 

Thanks for the push lads  

Richard....


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

RichardnGill said:


> Just a big thanks to Mandy & Dave and helpers from Us (Gill Richard and the girls) for organizing a really good weekend.
> 
> Hope to do it again some time soon.
> 
> ...


Ah but you guys weren't really in the actual field, more like stuck in the gateway.

I was awed and amazed by the stately progress of GDL's enormous gold Burstner. Incidentally that was the second '08 registered Esprit that we'd parked near in a week. The previous weekend we were next to one at Doldowlod CC site in mid Wales.

SDA


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks to all for the weekend, especially the people who helped us get on and off the field, good job it wasnt really wet!!!! Thanks to Mandy and Dave for organising it and hope to see you all at Carsington for halloween

Sandy Bob and Meggy


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Brilliant Rally, and fantastic company. I think a good time was had by all.
Thanks very much again Mandy and Dave for a great weekend at a great site.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Zoe, in picture 3 who's that dodgey looking bloke 8O 8O 8O :lol: :lol: 

Johnny F


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I wonder what those things are hanging out of his shorts 8O


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

If you look very, very carefully you can see the top of a Bacardi bottle poking out of his back pocket :lol: :lol: :lol: 

SDA


----------



## Rolling (May 29, 2005)

*Tollerton Weekend*

Many Thanks to Mandy and Dave for a brill weekend
The quiz prize went down very well thankyou
Sorry can not view pics from Steve & Jan not paid me ten pounds subs
Hope to meet you all again on next meet

Thaks again

Peter & Ali

Keep Rolling


----------



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

Many thanks to every one for a very pleasant week end this being our first of many i hope ,it is nothing new for us to be towed on or off as we do stay on many filed sites as we show dogs, but it was a first that the tractor left no mesh and the field was still clean and not a mud patch in sight well done to the organisers 
Bill and Trish


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

BEEGEE said:


> Many thanks to every one for a very pleasant week end this being our first of many i hope ,it is nothing new for us to be towed on or off as we do stay on many filed sites as we show dogs, but it was a first that the tractor left no mesh and the field was still clean and not a mud patch in sight well done to the organisers
> Bill and Trish


Hi Bill and Trish,

We bought our van to transport the beardies to shows.

We started using the showgrounds but soon gave up. The racket from dogs and generators was one reason and the lack of leccy and showers (the Greeny syndrome) was another. The final straw was being charged a blanket amount of around £40 whether you stayed on the showground for one or 7 nights. Great value for a long stayer but a rip off for a one nighter.

Now we use nearby commercial sites or CL's and luxuriate in leccy and hot showers (and it costs us around £15 for the one night).

Sorry slightly OT so I'll slur over and say we've never had to be towed on or off while using a showground site but I know plenty of car users who've got stuck as well.

SDA


----------



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

S D A 
I agree with you over the dogs sites and we have started to do more cls and even c club sites if you are only doing 2 nights you get electric hook up and posh showers for less then they charge on showground Last year was hurrendous with towing on and off , we have been lucky up to now, this week end being the first so far this year as we missed the south shows which were really bad, hope to be able to catch up with you at the shows we will look around the beadie ring if you are at Driffiled we are both judging there just give us a prod and we will have a chat. would like to know of good CLS near to the shows From the pics i may reconise the dogs but theirs an alwfull lot of you men with the same head gear, unless you always walk like that :lol: 
trish


----------



## 104441 (May 11, 2007)

Just got back from Tollerton enjoyed myself that much didn't want to leave, and yes I shut the gates and turned the lights out.

Thank you Mandy and Dave also Steve as I know he was helping too. I thought you did a great job and you made my family and I feel really welcome 

Thanks to Bob (Whistlinggypsy) for suggesting the rally in the first place.

I met lots of nice people that I hope to see again very soon. My sides were aching from laughing at Bob and Alan (Tank). Two great characters. My daughter had a wonderful time hardly saw her all weekend as she made friends at the rally with some of the other girls.

Nice to see John and Charlie the Dog and hope Pat and Neil had a safe journey back down South, nice meeting you

If anybody out there is thinking of going on a Rally maybe it's their first and not sure whether to take the plunge all I can say is go try it I am sure you'll have a good time. 
I seemed to be surrounded by warm friendly people that I felt as though I had known them for years.

Once again thanks to Mandy and Dave and everyone else at the rally.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

*Thanks orange (Neil and Fiona)*

Thanks Neil we got to our next site at 9.00pm traffic was ok, your cup of tea really set us up nicely.

Hope you werent too lonely, the field must have felt really big and empty after having all those people to chat too.

Take care and hope to meet again one day soon.

Regards Pat & Neil


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks to all for coming along and taking part, well done to all the prize winners!  With your help and the donation from Tollerton caravanners, we raised a total of £180 for cancer care, thank you all again see you there next time :wink: 

MnD


----------



## 115646 (Aug 17, 2008)

*tollerton Thanks*

Thanks to M&D from Rich & Tracy (Dicktracy100) it was our first rally in our 4 day old MH had a great time & was glad we won the rum it helped to soften the blow of not winning the quiz..


----------

